# Ad Hoc network setup,but no internet access???



## Ashboy08 (Jul 6, 2013)

hey guyz,
i'm facing a problem...i have a wired internet connection which works fine on my laptop(lenovo y560 with win 7 64-bit).
I want to use this internet on my apple's ipod touch too,so i setup an adhoc network and connected my ipod to my laptop.It shows connected in both laptop as well as in my ipod...but shows no internet access above the adhoc network i established in my laptop and i'm unable to use interent in my ipod.For your reference i'm using obtain ip automatically option in my laptop.
Plz help me on this guyz as i want to enjoy my internet connection on my ipod too...!!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Using ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)

You are effectively setting up your PC to act as a router.


----------



## Ashboy08 (Jul 6, 2013)

i have enabled and configured ICS just right...but still can't connect to internet...i have also tried to use softwares like virtualrouter,myhotspot,etc...but with no gain...maybe i'm missing any step in between...
could you plz tell me the complete setup process step by step...it would be really helpful...
thankz in advance....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Lets see a ipconfig /all from your ICS machine for review. Thx


----------



## Ashboy08 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wand3r3r,
hey i have gone through all the queries you asked for...here's my specs
as asked by you...
i'm using tikona services in india (cable type) with gemtek device and using microsoft security essential as antivirus..I'm also attaching my ipconfig/all txt file alongwith snapshot from xirrus wi-fi inspector...
Hope it will provide you help in better understanding my problem...
Anything else you want just ask me and i'll you with the best i can...



View attachment ipconfig.txt


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the xirrus screen shot and the ipconfig /all.

It appears your pc is directly connected to the internet.
You are not running ICS nor do you have a connection to the ipod.

Your laptop wifi adapter should be set to yes for dhcp. Presently its set to no. You engage ICS and then make the adhoc connection to the laptops wifi nic. The ipod will get a ip address from the laptops wifi interface via ICS.

Using ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)

read the bottom paragraph of the link


----------



## Ashboy08 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wand3r3r,
thanks for your help i was able to get internet access on my adhoc network..
but now a new problem has arise...you see its showing internet access above the adhoc network i created but still i'm unable to use it on my ipod...it shows no internet connection whenever i try to open any webpage on ipod...i would be really glad if you could further assist me and solve my this problem...i'm also inserting my new snapshot(taken from xirrus) and ipconfig/all file..just in case you need it..
thanks in advance..!!



View attachment ipconfig_new.txt


----------



## Ashboy08 (Jul 6, 2013)

wand3r3r,
i want to tell you that i have selected obtain an ip automatically option in the new adhoc network which i have created....does i have to assign any ip address or not....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

According to your ipconfig you have not engaged ICS. Do so and you should be fine.


----------

